# Anyone wanna go offshore



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi! My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from someone who wants to catch some big fish. Thanks!


----------

